# 750000



## aldana_mara

Hi foreros!
how can I say this number? 750.000
Is it seven hundred and fifty thousand?


----------



## the boss

yes, it is.


----------



## istflo

That's right, and remember that you have to put a coma and not a point for the number: 750,000


----------



## mochilero

In the UK we say "seven hundred and fifty thousand", but in the US they say "seven hundred fifty thousand".


----------



## zumac

mochilero said:


> In the UK we say "seven hundred and fifty thousand", but in the US they say "seven hundred fifty thousand".


Thanks, Mochilero, for the US version. You beat me to it.

Saludos.


----------



## juviereject

Wow! I´ve always said (when I had to) seven hundred *and *fifty. And to be honest I don´t remember offhand how it´s usually said in these parts. Let me phone some buddies...


----------



## zumac

juviereject said:


> Wow! I´ve always said (when I had to) seven hundred *and *fifty. And to be honest I don´t remember offhand how it´s usually said in these parts. Let me phone some buddies...


You're going to find that most people will say it with the "*and*", but that doesn't make it correct. If you look up the correct way of writing it, you will find that you never use "and" within a number, only on the end, like five hundred fifty and 50/100, as on a check.

The correct written way is also the correct spoken way. We were trying to give the Original Poster here, the correct way for either case.

Many people also say numbers like "fifteen hundred" instead of "one thousand five hundred". These sound nice, but they are also not proper English.

Saludos.


----------



## juviereject

OK, zumac, does that mean that the way they say it in England according to mochilero is incorrect?

So you are right, I found this:

_When writing out large numbers of five or more digits before the decimal point, use a comma where the comma would appear in the figure format. Use the word and only where the decimal point appears in the figure format._


----------



## zumac

juviereject said:


> OK, zumac, does that mean that the way they say it in England according to mochilero is incorrect?
> ......


I don't know the rules of grammer for England or any other English-speaking country other than the United States. I suspect that most rules will coincide, but they are exceptions, as we have found.

Saludos.


----------



## JanetF

OK, so I *do* know the rules of grammar for English!  You have to be very, very careful about what you find on the internet.  So much of it is either inaccurate or doesn't give you enough detail to ascertain whether or not it is correct for the particular use to which you intend to put it.

Similarly, US usage does not necessarily represent English usage in other parts of the world.  In the UK and in all other English-speaking countries with which I am familiar (other than the US and (perhaps) Canada) - so most of the English-speaking world - we say 'seven hundred *and* fifty' and 'seven hundred *and* fifty thousand' - to omit the 'and' is completely incorrect.  Whatever you have found to the contrary clearly refers to US usage.  

I have just checked a couple of grammar manuals and TEFL books which I have at home and they all include the 'and'.  Yes, they are UK books, but seeing as that is the home of English, I think it is fairly safe to assume that they are all correct!


----------



## juviereject

Yes Janet it's an American site (rule #8) As I said back in #6 I've always said seven hundred and fifty. So does everyone I asked today. Now to fair to zumac I had to post what I had found, which probably reflects the proper local grammar.


----------



## zumac

JanetF said:


> OK, so I *do* know the rules of grammar for English! You have to be very, very careful about what you find on the internet. So much of it is either inaccurate or doesn't give you enough detail to ascertain whether or not it is correct for the particular use to which you intend to put it.
> ......


I totally agree with you about information on the Internet. You have to be very careful. The Internet is full of opinions by unaccredited people. Sometimes you might as well go to the corner tavern and ask the guys at the bar for their opinion.

Searching with Google can be annoying. If you misspell a word that you are searching for, Google will find it. Sounds like a nice feature, except that Google will substitute every occurrence of your word in the found text with your misspelled version. The damn thing doesn't give you a chance to see the correct spelling.

Saludos.


----------



## JanetF

juviereject said:


> Yes Janet it's an American site (rule #8) As I said back in #6 I've always said seven hundred and fifty. So does everyone I asked today. Now to fair to zumac I had to post what I had found, which probably reflects the proper local grammar.


 
Hi, Juviereject!  Yes, I understand that, but I just felt that in order for non-native English speakers who learn lots of their English in these fora (as I learn lots of my Spanish here!) it should not go unremarked that what is clearly correct in one English-speaking country may be just as clearly incorrect in another.

What is particularly interesting is that you and the people you asked do actually say the 'and'!


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Funny...so much discussion over a number. Does it really make a difference if you omit the "and"? My guess is not. Furthermore, as zumac mentioned, you don't write it in checks - "seven hundred fifty thousand and 00/100". 

I think what's important is that whether you say "seven hundred and fifty" or "seven hundred fifty", no one's going to beat you over the head with a stick. 

In fact, both are accepted and understood. It's not written on checks to separate the dollars/pounds from the cents/pennies. Even "fifteen hundred" is accepted.

I don't think that you can say one form is better than the other. This is what makes the language dynamic and that's why it's always changing. Look at all the new words and meanings that have been coined thanks to technology: mashups, interface, joystick, floppy disks, hard drives, etc...

If the language was truly rigid, we wouldn't have all these new terminologies. English is the richest language (in terms of vocabulary) precisely because it's so dynamic.


----------



## JanetF

fuzzzylogix said:


> Funny...so much discussion over a number. Does it really make a difference if you omit the "and"? My guess is not. Furthermore, as zumac mentioned, you don't write it in checks - "seven hundred fifty thousand and 00/100".
> 
> I think what's important is that whether you say "seven hundred and fifty" or "seven hundred fifty", no one's going to beat you over the head with a stick.
> 
> In fact, both are accepted and understood. It's not written on checks to separate the dollars/pounds from the cents/pennies. Even "fifteen hundred" is accepted.
> 
> I don't think that you can say one form is better than the other. This is what makes the language dynamic and that's why it's always changing. Look at all the new words and meanings that have been coined thanks to technology: mashups, interface, joystick, floppy disks, hard drives, etc...
> 
> If the language was truly rigid, we wouldn't have all these new terminologies. English is the richest language (in terms of vocabulary) precisely because it's so dynamic.


 
Oh, Fuzzy - I don't have time to do anything other than post and run, as I have to be somewhere else in about 20 minutes, otherwise I would reply properly.  I just wanted to say that yes, it *does* matter in British English.  The Americans may well use, understand and accept both formats, but in BE to omit the 'and' is simply wrong - to such an extent that unless you have a very strong US accent, people won't think that you are using the US format, they will just assume that you are thick - and no-one wants that!  It is not an example of language changing or losing its rigidity; it is - in the UK at least - a question of what is correct and what is incorrect.  

I should also point out that in the UK we *do* include the 'and' when we write a cheque (note the BE spelling!!!), so if I were to write you a cheque it might say 'Pay Fuzzylogix seven hundred and fifty pounds' - that much we would put in words at the top of the cheque, not in the figures box.  If the amount was not a round amount in pounds, but included pence as well, at that point things change and some people would write 'X pounds and 99 pence' while others would write 'X pounds 99 pence' - either is fine.  What matters is that you get your money!

Yet another transatlantic difference - but, there again, what would this forum be without them?  Much shorter, that's for sure!


----------



## bellotojuanfra

aldana_mara said:


> Hi foreros!
> how can I say this number? 750.000
> Is it seven hundred and fifty thousand?


 
Sólo hay que pensar en español siete(sete/seven) ciento(-s/hundred) cincuenta (fifty) mil (thousand).... 

Esta es de las pocas cosas que piensas en español y coinciden con el inglés.

Saludos.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

bellotojuanfra said:


> Sólo hay que pensar en español siete(sete/seven) ciento(-s/hundred) cincuenta (fifty) mil (thousand)....
> 
> Esta es de las pocas cosas que piensas en español y coinciden con el inglés.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Thanks bellotojuanfra. You beat me to the punch. After thinking long and hard about it last night, and after JanetF's reply, it occurred to me that in spanish, you don't say setecientos "Y" cincuenta mil. In fact, after checking it out, BE is the only language wherein the usage of "and" occurs.

However, I still have to contradict JanetF in one respect...

I have an account in HSBC (a British bank) and never have I ever been denied or looked at strangely for saying that I wanted to cash a "one thousand five hundred dollar check" or a "fifteen hundred dollar check".


----------



## bellotojuanfra

fuzzzylogix said:


> Thanks bellotojuanfra. You beat me to the punch. After thinking long and hard about it last night, and after JanetF's reply, it occurred to me that in spanish, you don't say setecientos "Y" cincuenta mil. In fact, after checking it out, BE is the only language wherein the usage of "and" occurs.
> 
> However, I still have to contradict JanetF in one respect...
> 
> I have an account in HSBC (a British bank) and never have I ever been denied or looked at strangely for saying that I wanted to cash a "one thousand five hundred dollar check" or a "fifteen hundred dollar check".


 
Personalmente creo que lo correcto es "one thousand five hundred" y sólo cuando se cambia de unidad se utiliza "and". 

One thousand five hundred (dollar) and fifty (cent)....

La únicas cosas "extrañas" para mi, son los usos de 1500 como Fifteen Hundred...

Saludos.


----------



## Alificacion

Well, after reading the whole transatlantic discussion, I still have one doubt:

*750,000*: this may be expressed both as "seven hundred and fifty thousand" or as "seven hundred fifty thousand", in BE and AE respectively.

*750,050*: would this be "seven hundred fifty thousand and fifty" in BE and "seven hundred fifty thousand fifty" in AE?

*750,050.50:* I'm totally lost in this one. Where would the "and" be in this case? I'd like to know how to say this one both in BE and AE. I know it may be easy when talking about money (you may add "and fifty pence/cents") but think of any other measure unit where it's not so easy, such as kilograms.

Saludos!!


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Alificacion said:


> Well, after reading the whole transatlantic discussion, I still have one doubt:
> 
> *750,000*: this may be expressed both as "seven hundred and fifty thousand" or as "seven hundred fifty thousand", in BE and AE respectively.
> 
> *750,050*: would this be "seven hundred fifty thousand and fifty" in BE and "seven hundred fifty thousand fifty" in AE?
> 
> *750,050.50:* I'm totally lost in this one. Where would the "and" be in this case? I'd like to know how to say this one both in BE and AE. I know it may be easy when talking about money (you may add "and fifty pence/cents") but think of any other measure unit where it's not so easy, such as kilograms.
> 
> Saludos!!


 
I guess in BE it would be: seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty and fifty (cents/pennies).
In AE it would be: seven hundred fifty thousand fifty and fifty cents.

In any other unit of measure, it would probably be: seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty point five/fifty (BE)
And, seven hundred fifty thousand fifty point five/fifty (AE)


----------



## fuzzzylogix

bellotojuanfra said:


> Personalmente creo que lo correcto es "one thousand five hundred" y sólo cuando se cambia de unidad se utiliza "and".
> 
> One thousand five hundred (dollar) and fifty (cent)....
> 
> La únicas cosas "extrañas" para mi, son los usos de 1500 como Fifteen Hundred...
> 
> Saludos.


 
Fifteen hundred (1500), thirty five hundred (3500), etc. se usa mucho en los EEUU.
Además, también olvidé de mencionar que los años tienen una nomenclatura totalmente distinta.
1969 - nineteen sixty-nine
1992 - nineteen ninety-two
Sin embargo, hasta el año 2010, se seguirá diciendo "two thousand seven" o "two thousand and seven" (2007). A partir del 2010, se dirá: twenty ten (2010), twenty eleven (2011), etc.


----------



## Alificacion

fuzzzylogix said:


> I guess in BE it would be: seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty and fifty (cents/pennies).



Really?????

I would get lost at the second "and".

Well, thinking about it... that profussion of "ands" is similar to what happens in Spanish. Think of the number 54,054.54:

_Cincuenta* y *cuatro mil cincuenta *y *cuatro con cincuenta *y* cuatro._

So you see, the "and" is also used in Spanish, but in a different position from English.


----------



## fuzzzylogix

Alificacion said:


> Really?????
> 
> I would get lost at the second "and".
> 
> Well, thinking about it... that profussion of "ands" is similar to what happens in Spanish. Think of the number 54,054.54:
> 
> _Cincuenta* y *cuatro mil cincuenta *y *cuatro con cincuenta *y* cuatro._
> 
> So you see, the "and" is also used in Spanish, but in a different position from English.


 
Frankly speaking, I also get lost with so many "ands". But you raise a good point. The other I asked, how come it's "veintiseis" and then "treinta y cuatro". The only thing I can think of is because veinte ends with "e", whereas the other tens all end in "a" (treinta, cuarenta, etc.).


----------



## Alificacion

fuzzzylogix said:


> Frankly speaking, I also get lost with so many "ands". But you raise a good point. The other I asked, how come it's "veintiseis" and then "treinta y cuatro". The only thing I can think of is because veinte ends with "e", whereas the other tens all end in "a" (treinta, cuarenta, etc.).



Not only "veintiseis" but also "dieciseis". I think you're right, the only explanation I can think of is the different ending of "diez" and "veinte" regarding the rest of them.


----------



## JanetF

Alificacion said:


> Well, after reading the whole transatlantic discussion, I still have one doubt:
> 
> *750,000*: this may be expressed both as "seven hundred and fifty thousand" or as "seven hundred fifty thousand", in BE and AE respectively.  British English: seven hundred and fifty thousand.
> 
> *750,050*: would this be "seven hundred fifty thousand and fifty" in BE and "seven hundred fifty thousand fifty" in AE?  British English: seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty
> 
> *750,050.50:* I'm totally lost in this one. Where would the "and" be in this case? I'd like to know how to say this one both in BE and AE. I know it may be easy when talking about money (you may add "and fifty pence/cents") but think of any other measure unit where it's not so easy, such as kilograms.  You are right in that this one depends on whether you are talking about money or another unit of measurement.  Relating to money - British English: seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty pounds and fifty pence (although just to confuse matters, you could also say seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty pounds, fifty pence, or we would often just say seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty pounds fifty!)  Note: in BE, one penny, two pence.  Relating to other units of measurement - British English: seven hundred and fifty thousand and fifty point five o (pronounced oh!) although some people may say point five zero (which sounds a bit foreign to me) and others may just say point five!
> 
> I hope this clears up any lingering queries!
> 
> Are you familiar with the expression 'clear as mud'?  This is an excellent illustration of it!


----------



## Alificacion

Thanks Fuzzy and Janet!! Your explanations are really clear!!!!


----------



## JanetF

fuzzzylogix said:


> However, I still have to contradict JanetF in one respect... I have an account in HSBC (a British bank) and never have I ever been denied or looked at strangely for saying that I wanted to cash a "one thousand five hundred dollar check" or a "fifteen hundred dollar check".


 
No, Fuzzylogix, no! I never even mentioned the 'one thousand five hundred dollar check (BE: cheque)' or 'fifteen hundred dollar check/cheque'!!!! That was someone else entirely! What I said was: 





> The Americans may well use, understand and accept both formats, but in BE to omit the 'and' is simply wrong - to such an extent that unless you have a very strong US accent, people won't think that you are using the US format, they will just assume that you are thick - and no-one wants that!


 
No-one in an British bank is going to look at you strangely for saying that you want to cash a 'one thousand five hundred dollar cheque' or a 'fifteen hundred dollar cheque' - we use both terms - because neither phrase should contain an 'and', but if you said that you wanted to cash a cheque for 'one thousand five hundred seventy dollars' (rather than 'one thousand five hundred and seventy dollars') you may well be, unless your accent gave you away as an American. Big difference! Of course, in reality, we would be far too polite to point a finger and screech with laughter ...!


----------



## fenixpollo

*750,000*: this may be expressed both as "seven hundred and fifty thousand" or as "seven hundred fifty thousand", in BE and AE respectively. Seven hundred and fifty thousand.

*750,050*: would this be "seven hundred fifty thousand and fifty" in BE and "seven hundred fifty thousand fifty" in AE? Seven hundred fifty thousand and fifty.

*750,050.50:* I'm totally lost in this one. Where would the "and" be in this case? I'd like to know how to say this one both in BE and AE.  Seven hundred fifty thousand and fifty dollars and fifty cents.

As an AE speaker, I include the "and" before the last figure, because including "and" in between every figure would sound too repetitive.  In the last example, I include the "and" before the last figure in the "dollars" column, and again before the figure in the "cents" column -- in order to separate the dollars from the cents.


----------



## nightlone

It sounds/looks a bit messy to me (as a BE speaker) when you miss out all the "ands" apart from the final one. Imagine if you did the same in Spanish... 54,054.54: would be: _Cincuenta cuatro mil cincuenta cuatro con cincuenta y cuatro.
_I guess we are just used to our own methods, but it would never occur to me to say that the American version was incorrect (as has been done with non-American one earlier in this thread).


----------



## fenixpollo

You couldn't leave out the "y" from "cincuenta y cuatro", because the "and" is not optional there. The complete number is _cincuenta *y* cuatro_.

The "and" in the number _fifty-four thousand and fifty four_ is optional, and can be replaced by a comma or a verbal space.


----------



## nightlone

fenixpollo said:


> You couldn't leave out the "y" from "cincuenta y cuatro", because the "and" is not optional there. The complete number is _cincuenta *y* cuatro_.
> 
> The "and" in the number _fifty-four thousand and fifty four_ is optional, and can be replaced by a comma or a verbal space.


In AE yes, but in BE it would be the equivalent of writing/saying "_cincuenta cuatro" _instead of "_cincuenta *y *cuatro". _Nobody here (not that I know of, anyway) would would write or say "_fifty-four thousand fifty four", _unless they were trying to sound American.


----------

